# Bit help please??



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Is she showing? The reason I ask is that I think that western show disciplines often have restrictions on snaffles, though I don't know how it applies to kids. Since I have never shown western at all I can't help much in that department. 

If your daughter is simply riding for fun I would recommend using a gentle bit such as a simple snaffle. We all start out riding with unsteady hands, and having a harsher bit amplifies any accidental bumps or pulls that can happen while your daughter is learning, making it harder on the horse. So, I think a simple snaffle (mullen mouth, single jointed, or double jointed) would work nicely. My personal preference is a double jointed eggbutt with a lozenge type piece in the center. Make sure that the bit is properly fitted to the horse whatever you choose.

Of course, all of that depends on what the horse prefers as well. Some horses prefer double jointed while others go better in single jointed bits.


----------

